# Lightbar Control box locations



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys i just got a whelen freedom lightbar and i dont know where to mount the control box. Anyone have pictures of where there controls are mounted? im mounting it on my 2000 f250.

Thanks


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

take a picture of your dashboard area preferably around your floorboard area


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.4x4review.com/Portals/1/OldImages/vehicles/ford/f250-interior.jpg


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

depending on the size of your control box basically right under what loooks like you lil cubby hole area storage space hole ... then guide your wires right under your dash up to your firewall where your steering wheel goes through you may have to drill about an 1 inch hole thats what i did ..


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

welcome to the freedom lightber family.

what model did u get?

also whats the size of the control box?

most mount them under the dash. you could also invest in a mount for it. one of the switch box radio siren mounts. it screws to the floor and you just have to fasten the swtch box to it and its all set. could also do a scanner there and CB it you have them.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

its actually a all custom bar. i have a good friend at whelen  60 inch fully populated all amber led. takedowns alley lights and rear takedowns. rear traffic advisor cruise lights  and ya i was looking into those mounts i was also thinking maybe in the center console?


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am going to put all of my controls in my center console my six switch box all my toggles for hide-aways and LED's plus my traffic adviser controller. also my Yeasu 2800 radio if there is room


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

cfdeng7;797814 said:


> its actually a all custom bar. i have a good friend at whelen  60 inch fully populated all amber led. takedowns alley lights and rear takedowns. rear traffic advisor cruise lights  and ya i was looking into those mounts i was also thinking maybe in the center console?


sounds like one hell of a bar. what kind of board does it use. is it the LC,SC,wecan or freedom 2 wecan

also center console is a great place to mount it if you have the room.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

umm not actually sure he just finished building it so he still has to install it ill ask him when we put it on and be sure to post pictures. im also putting hide a ways in the tail lightsussmileyflag


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

*here is my setup*

Whelen cencom controller with havis shield box


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab281/fireboy6413/Mysetup.jpg lets try this I know its a little dirty


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

fireboy6413;798631 said:


> http://i872.photobucket.com/albums/ab281/fireboy6413/Mysetup.jpg lets try this I know its a little dirty


dude you gotta clean that thing. lol. nice setup btw.

something like that is just what you need.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that whole interior needs cleaned man lol


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i want to see this bar man......get pics and vids...


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Dissociative;813056 said:


> i want to see this bar man......get pics and vids...


i X2 that. we need a vid and pics.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ive actually been so busy i havent even installed it yet but its goin on sunday ill be sure to post some pics and videosussmileyflag


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I know the feeling of being busy. I'm a picture taking fool and I haven't hardly gotten any lately.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont know if you decided where you wanted to mount your switches yet
if your truck has the overhead console in it like my 05 you might want to consider this


----------



## Mike_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

that's a good idea Colligan


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

unfortunately it doesnt ive decided im just going to mount it to the dash. i was going to put it in the center console but id rather have easy acess to it on the dash.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for all the ideas guys. ill get the pics up sunday sorry for the wait guys


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ColliganLands;814838 said:


> i dont know if you decided where you wanted to mount your switches yet
> if your truck has the overhead console in it like my 05 you might want to consider this


I don't know cfdeng7.......Colligan Has the right idea.....and wouldn't you know it, I have the same Whelen Control box for sale.  It's meant to be!


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i have a controller already haha sorry repo. and i would put it there but my trucks a 2000 and doesnt have the overhead console


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ahhhh, it worth a shot. Colligan makes it look good.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya Colligans setup looks real good. this is more of a work truck and i plan on selling it in the spring anyway so im just gonna mount it up under the dash the next truck is gonna be newer so it will go in the overhead console


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

my best advise is right under the little cubby you have. I have a sho-me 4 switch switch-box mounted right under the cubby of my ford and its a great spot. easy access for you but still out of the way


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya thats where ive decided its going. i cant wait to get this bar on easpecially for leave clean ups my buddys truck got smashed into last year cuz some lady didnt see him on the side of the road. i dont think its gonna be possible to not see me hahah


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im gangster so i just did this, 
first switch is the full whelen bar, 
second switch is the whelen led's on the backrack
and 3rd switch is the allylights,takedown lights, and backup lights.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;816477 said:


> im gangster so i just did this,
> first switch is the full whelen bar,
> second switch is the whelen led's on the backrack
> and 3rd switch is the allylights,takedown lights, and backup lights.


hey it works right even if it is alittle ghetto. atleast the switches are in the dash and not hanging by the the wires like ive seen some guys wire **** haha


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

cfdeng7;816523 said:


> hey it works right even if it is alittle ghetto. atleast the switches are in the dash and not hanging by the the wires like ive seen some guys wire **** haha


funny memory...

i did a install for a member......nameless.......and he had 8 or ten switches.....

so he was a carpenter and we agreed he would mount them in a panel in the dash after i was done with all the wires.........

saw his truck a year later, all switches still hanging by the wires out a hole in the dash........i was like "who the hell did your install??"....LOL.....

all along he was probably singing my praises to everyone as the installer of that mess.....hah hah hah


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i thought about doing a big old control box like some people have, then just decided all i need are a few switches to make it all work, so i did the easier of the 2 and just drilled the holes for the switches lol


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Will have pics and videos tmrw guys!!


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Light bar is on boys


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

its got the new style led take downs alleys and work lights. theyve only been out for a month. the 2 take downs are just as bright as my buddies 4 kc daylighters no jokewesport


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ill try and get a video to upload it wouldnt work earlier


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks awesome!

Would your buddy be willing to build another one? For a friend? lol


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

haha thanks man its kinda overkill for plowing but i can just run the corners so ill do that most of the time at night. but it will be nice for being on the side of the road my buddy got his truck totaled by some lady who couldnt see him on the side of the road. not good


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

bar looks awesome.. and there is never overkill for plowing.. im running a 14 head led liberty 6 corner strobes and 2 tir3s and im looking at addind some 500 series leds to the grille
thats a whelen freedom bar right?


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

yes its a freedom custom 60 inch. total of 22 lightheads including take downs work lights and alleys.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice light bar, that thing should be brighter then a crusier!


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

haha ya its rediculously bright its huge too lol


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

nice bar man. i see you have the new dual LR11 takedowns and worklights and alleys. very nice. any idea what model freedom it is? LC (low current), SC (serial controled), wecan, or freedom 2 wecan?


and just so everyone has an idea untill you get the video. that bar actually has more light output than 2 54" fully loaded liberty bars.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

plowman4life;821267 said:


> nice bar man. i see you have the new dual LR11 takedowns and worklights and alleys. very nice. any idea what model freedom it is? LC (low current), SC (serial controled), wecan, or freedom 2 wecan?
> 
> and just so everyone has an idea untill you get the video. that bar actually has more light output than 2 54" fully loaded liberty bars.


thanks man. the new takedowns LR11's are insanely bright. and its an SC bar nice and simple that way. and it has some serious output


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

could you get a picture @ night of the light output of those takedowns.. ive been considering switching the ones in my liberty to the new led style


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya ive been planning on it getting a ton of pics of im just busy during the week. ill go down a back road and show u my headlights versus the takedowns they are unbelieveable i never expected them to be this bright. id recomend them especially cuz they draw almost nothing which is good for plowing. although u never even move ur plow pushing those streets haha


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

cfdeng7;821586 said:


> ya ive been planning on it getting a ton of pics of im just busy during the week. ill go down a back road and show u my headlights versus the takedowns they are unbelieveable i never expected them to be this bright. id recomend them especially cuz they draw almost nothing which is good for plowing. although u never even move ur plow pushing those streets haha


Hahaha. thanks id appreciate the pics just want to see before i drop 240 bucks lol.. and yea i move it sometimes like when i lift it up and put it back down


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

you have halogens in there now? haha ya at the begining and end of the storm


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

cfdeng7;821595 said:


> you have halogens in there now? haha ya at the begining and end of the storm


yup just the standard halogens which are pretty bright as it is..


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya im sure ive never actually seen the halogens besides seeing a cop on the side of the road with them on but the led ones are pretty damn bright if i turn my headlights off or on with them on at night i cant till the difference. they completely overide my headlights. do u run ur takedowns alot at night? and the worklights will be nice but idk when ill ever use the alleys lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

cfdeng7;821601 said:


> ya im sure ive never actually seen the halogens besides seeing a cop on the side of the road with them on but the led ones are pretty damn bright if i turn my headlights off or on with them on at night i cant till the difference. they completely overide my headlights. do u run ur takedowns alot at night? and the worklights will be nice but idk when ill ever use the alleys lol


i run the takedowns as much as i can once it has stopped snowing.. with them on and blowing snow it makes it harder to see becaause of the snow being light up for longer. i always run the takedowns and alleys in the towns lots since most of them are not light (when im plowing those after the roads are clear, actually have to lift the blade then lol)
ill snap a pic of the halogens tomorrow night if i remember to show those


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya i figured in the snow they would be kind of useless but for cleanup they will be nice. and im curious to see if the leds are brighter or not. halogens are pretty hard to beat for brightness but i was very suprised by the leds


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea im curious too lol which is exactly why i havent switched mine yet.. it will be interesting to see


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya ill get some pictures up soon and some videos of the bar. the only thing i wish i had was a traffic advisor but i can add that later.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the freedom bar doesnt have the capability to just wire it for the t/a?. i know with the liberty it had wires marked left t/a right t/a and i just put those to a push button switch and it did the t/a and for split t/a you just push both buttons


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i think they the liberty and freedoma are pretty much the same what model is urs an sc bar?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

it is a liberty model sx2aaaa fully populated version the same bar that most town police run except amber


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

well i wonder if i could hook a traffic advisor up like urs then.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea im not sure.. my wiring diagrams that came with the bar said a wire color and then left t/a and right t/a if your wiring is like that then you should be able to.. only thing i can think of that would make it so you couldnt is the rear work lights


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya ill look into it this weekend. traffic advisor isnt a must but would be cool haha


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

when can we expect these videos, and pics??? lol


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

haha ill get them for this weekend im gonna steal my sisters camera cuz mine isnt very good and it just looks like a giant flashing blur. haha


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

and ben idk if u saw there are pics on page 2 incase u missed them


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeqah i saw those, i wanted to see the light output on the takedowns and stuff.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey guys a posted all the pictures in the pic forum 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85774


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

and 2 videos ill get some night time ones soon too


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

colligan if you are going to replace your takedowns. dont get the LR11s get the Hi tir takedowns they are 12 tir leds. very bright.

also colligan your bar is an LC means it has a 2 conductor and a 17 conductor wire coming out. if you touch the white green or the white yellow you have a TA. the SC that cfdeng has can be programmed to do different things via his controller. so if e wanted it to TA it could but stock its not set fot it.

wecan bars can be plugged into a computer and just messed with to do whatever you want.


----------

